# epsom salt question



## tompillen (May 15, 2010)

hi, can i use epsom salts if my tank is already dosed with normal aquarium salt (interpet aqua tonic salt) ? and can i use epsom salts with other meds? thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not use epsom salt and aquarium salt without measure hardness. There is likely some "epsom salt" already in your aquarium salt...compare ingredients.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I think it first depends on how much salt, which meds, and what fish we're talking about.

How much aquarium salt do you have in your tank and why are you using it?

Aquarium salt isn't usually necessary unless your fish are sick. If you are using it to cure ich or the like, then I'd skip on the Epsom until you get that cleared up.

Salts in very low concentrations are important for fish to properly osmoregulate and maintain the slime coat. Too much salt for the wrong fish can essentially pickle them.


----------



## tompillen (May 15, 2010)

i think my fish has bloat so i am treating him with waterlife octozin and have added the salt at 1 tablespoon per 3 gallons. on the pack it says this gives a concentration of 0.1%. there is no sign of improvement after 3 days of the treatment and i am getting worried now. i want to add the epsom salts to clear his intestines out as i think there is a blockage because he wont eat (4 days now) if i do a 50% percent water change and then add the epsom salts will this be ok? what else is good for bloat as i live in the uk and cannot get hold of clout


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

First- stop feeding until you are done treating. The meds will work best on an empty gut.

I use metronidazole for bloat, which works great with Epsom as a laxative. As far as I can tell, Octozin has some metro or closely related drug, but that it's in too low of a concentration to be particularly helpful. Perhaps you can order real metronidazole online from Germany (check for the brand name Flagyl)? I get FishZole on Amazon, but I don't know how that works in the UK.

I suggest a 75% water change today. You really want to get the aquarium salt out of there (it's not going to help with bloat, IMO) before adding Epsom salt.

When you add back in the new water, add 1 TBS dissolved Epsom salt per 5 gallons of *new* water. So, roughly, thats 1 gram per liter if metric is easier.

Tomorrow, do another large water change- and add Epsom at 1g/L of new water.

Hopefully you will see some improvement with the octozin, but I would try to get straight up metronidazole if you can.


----------



## tompillen (May 15, 2010)

i have spoken to a cichlid specialist shop and have been advised to do the following - do a 25% water change now and not to dose with octozin again as its useless for my problem! add fresh carbon to my filter and let it absorb the meds for 24 hours. then remove the carbon, dose with both melafix and kusuri wormer plus to treat for internal and external parasites and bacteria at the same time. i have used melafix before with good results but the wormer plus was used on a fish that died of old age so can not comment on the wormer plus' results.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Please see my response here:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=219469
:fish:

Just trying to cut down on the cross-posting :thumb:


----------

